# New shop toys



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I finally got around to making a new crosscut sled. My old one did the trick, but I kind of trashed it while making a large cabinet.

Here's the new one.










The biggest upgrades are the addition of a stop block and measuring tape plus a blade guard.










And, while I as at it I decided to make a couple of hand sanders.










Nothing fancy, but they suit me perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

They look great, did you put anything on the bottom of the sanders? cork or felt or something?


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Sled!:thumbsup: Where did you get your plan. I am considering making one this summer.


----------

